# What are your hobbies?



## Diatsu (Aug 23, 2014)

I figured I would open a topic for us to get to know each other a little more 

For one, I love Martial and Combat arts, anything from Wushu, to Krav Maga. I also love weapons as much as I do hand to hand. Bo Staffs, chain whips, anything would interest me; But my favorite has to be the nunchaku. 

I'm also a university student pursuing the life of a surgeon. Though that's a little more than a hobby.


----------



## want2learn (Aug 24, 2014)

Diatsu said:


> I figured I would open a topic for us to get to know each other a little more
> 
> For one, I love Martial and Combat arts, anything from Wushu, to Krav Maga. I also love weapons as much as I do hand to hand. Bo Staffs, chain whips, anything would interest me; But my favorite has to be the nunchaku.
> 
> I'm also a university student pursuing the life of a surgeon. Though that's a little more than a hobby.



I have been having a bit of difficulty trying to get into a hobby, due to working uptil August full time so didn't
have much time, considering I used to go to the Gym quite a bit.

However now that my placement has ended and I am back to being a full time student, I am actually going to start Kickboxing next week as a beginner.
I am actually excited not only for learning (kicking ass) but also getting to know new people.


----------



## dither (Aug 24, 2014)

want2learn said:


> I have been having a bit of difficulty trying to get into a hobby, due to working uptil August full time so didn't
> have much time, considering I used to go to the Gym quite a bit.
> 
> However now that my placement has ended and I am back to being a full time student, I am actually going to start Kickboxing next week as a beginner.
> I am actually excited not only for learning (kicking ass) but also getting to know new people.



I'd settle for kicking ass. ;-)


----------



## want2learn (Aug 24, 2014)

dither said:


> I'd settle for kicking ass. ;-)



Definitely that too :lol:


----------



## BobtailCon (Aug 24, 2014)

Reading, writing, video games and spiritual things that I do involving my beliefs.


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Aug 24, 2014)

Reading, writing, hiking, video games, music, sifting through music at the record store, metal shows, etc.


----------



## Pandora (Aug 24, 2014)

Gardening and birds.


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2014)

watching domestic animals..people watching and listening in on their conversations


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 24, 2014)

Playing guitar, making electronic music, hiking, biking, reading. Gawking, stalking, and generally being creepy. Eating. Farting. Backpacking. Hoping to do all this awesome shit at once this next weekend....


----------



## belthagor (Aug 24, 2014)

Reading, writing, video games, anime


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> Playing guitar, making electronic music, hiking, biking, reading. Gawking, stalking, and generally being creepy. Eating. Farting. Backpacking. Hoping to do all this awesome shit at once this next weekend....


..please load it on youtube man


----------



## belthagor (Aug 24, 2014)

I forgot to mention I make music too....here is a sample

http://www.newgrounds.com/audio/listen/536706


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 24, 2014)

I used to box and then got into kick boxing back when it was new so you know that kind of dates me.  I now race motorcycles, off trail mountain snowmobiling and long range shooting...Oh yeah I like to write


----------



## CyberWar (Aug 24, 2014)

Everything military (from my actual job to military-themed computer games to paintball/airsoft and partaking in historical reenactments), history, science-fiction and heavy metal.

Writing short and longer stories is also a hobby of mine, which is the reason I looked up this forum.


----------



## Dallionz (Aug 24, 2014)

Photography, crochet, archery, camping, essential oils


----------



## dither (Aug 24, 2014)

I wish i had one.
I get so bored sometimes.


----------



## TKent (Aug 24, 2014)

Writing is my newest hobby.  I love playing tennis (so much I started a flex tennis league across the southern half of the US). Computers/Building Websites/Technology in general. Camping and hiking in the North Georgia and North Carolina mountains. I love music, listening to it and watching it live. Reading great books in a variety of genres.


----------



## dither (Aug 24, 2014)

WOW!

Nice one TK.


----------



## TKent (Aug 24, 2014)

I have too many dither...I can give you one of mine LOL.  But anyway, I think "Foruming" would qualify as well   And we've both got that going for us.



dither said:


> I wish i had one.
> I get so bored sometimes.


----------



## coldnight (Aug 24, 2014)

Writing , listening to music , and writing , hey I don't have a hobby  .


----------



## coldnight (Aug 24, 2014)

dither said:


> I wish i had one.
> I get so bored sometimes.



Bored can be a hobby sometimes. 

Just kidding


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 24, 2014)

TKent said:


> I love playing tennis (so much I started a flex tennis league across the southern half of the US).


Ah, I used to love tennis, and really wanted to play it professionally. However, due to an accident I shattered my knee cap, and tore up all the muscles and tendons. My sports life is over lol.









Plasticweld said:


> Oh yeah I like to write


Now that's just sick.


----------



## escorial (Aug 24, 2014)

...and going to charity shops


----------



## TKent (Aug 24, 2014)

So sorry   I've been fortunately so far *knocks wood* that I've only had surgery for a torn meniscus. I am not that great but I love to play. Love to watch too.  Looking forward to the US Open starting tomorrow.



> Ah, I used to love tennis, and really wanted to play it professionally. However, due to an accident I shattered my knee cap, and tore up all the muscles and tendons. My sports life is over lol.


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 24, 2014)

I also really love to cook. Anything from frying meats to creating deserts, I love it all. The only problem is I'm poor and cannot afford amazing ingredients. Oh well, I can still make simple food taste like its worth $200. <3


----------



## Pluralized (Aug 24, 2014)

coldnight said:


> Bored can be a hobby sometimes.



I know what you mean. That's why I have my "stand-by" hobbies, such as: 

"Roughing up the suspect"
"Polishing the rocket"
"Boxing the clown"
"Spanking the monkey"
"Choking the proverbial chicken"
and anything involving WD-40.


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

I read anything I can find about theoretical physics  I could say that's a hobby?


----------



## Schrody (Aug 25, 2014)

Pluralized said:


> I know what you mean. That's why I have my "stand-by" hobbies, such as:
> 
> "Spanking the monkey"
> "Choking the proverbial chicken"




:shock: Pluralized please! There are children on this forum!



:mrgreen:


----------



## Apple Ice (Aug 25, 2014)

Everyone here has good hobbies. I used to be in to gaming but the bastard thing broke and now I haven't been able to for the past year or so. I've been on a fitness thing recently which mostly consists of jogging and as a result I have had some positive comments on my cheekbones, which you know, means I'm a model now. I do boxing too but have been lucky so far not to get a boxer's nose, only a slightly bent one. You can always tell who's boxed among middle-aged men, but it suits them all surprisingly well. 

Don't really think I can class reading or writing as a hobby seeing how little I do nowadays. It's all so boring to me at the moment


----------



## Laughing Duck 137z (Aug 25, 2014)

dither said:


> I wish i had one.
> I get so bored sometimes.



Same here


----------



## Kevin (Aug 25, 2014)

Pl- Animal cruelty is horrible... and causes blindness.

AI- Every so often I move my cartilage, if ever so slightly, to the left. Lately I've been into something much safer: mountain biking. Okay, so maybe it's not. There's nothing like looking down something and going _I'm scared..._ and then you do it anyway.


----------



## Apple Ice (Aug 25, 2014)

At least it doesn't hurt as much if you get a bang on your nose nowadays, aye. I've always been a weak rider as well as a wuss, so mountain biking will be a big pedal for me. it definitely looks very fun, though


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 25, 2014)

I also love performing card magic... Though I'm not so interested in the "Magic" so much as the sleight of hand involved.


----------



## coldnight (Aug 25, 2014)

Diatsu said:


> I also love performing card magic... Though I'm not so interested in the "Magic" so much as the sleight of hand involved.



OMG ! you have a lot give me some


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2014)

Oh! I write. 

Okay, okay. I play guitar, have for a few years. Mostly heavy metal, blues, and jazz. I watch action movies and sci-fi movies, read sci-fi and fantasy books, hang out with a friend of mine every Thursday playing cooperative video games together, and play an... embarrassingly large amount of _Battlefield 4_. I work out every other day or so, hang out with my wife, Bishopette, and marathon watchings of Star Trek whenever possible.

All in all, I am awesome.


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Aug 25, 2014)

I play golf when I can afford it.


----------



## Bishop (Aug 25, 2014)

T.S.Bowman said:


> I play golf when I can afford it.



Oh! I do that too, with my father!


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 25, 2014)

Bishop said:


> Oh! I write.
> .


That's an appalling hobby :deadhorse:


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I am a fanatical record collector. I also like travelling (though I haven't been able to do that for a while). And I also have an interest in history, particularly when it comes to the Presidents.


----------



## InstituteMan (Aug 25, 2014)

I watch a lot of soccer. And baseball. And I listen to a lot of soccer and baseball. And I read a lot about soccer and baseball. Yes, there is a pattern here.

I try to follow particle physics, astronomy, and cosmology research as best as I can. I keep up with developing technology issues in a wide range of areas, both for professional purposes and personal pleasure.

I don't know if it counts as a hobby, but I am politically active, as in serving in many official capacities with my party and helping with campaigns, primarily those close to home where I can make the most difference.

I read and write, too, but those are sometimes more obsession than hobby.

Edit: I forgot that I kill vegetable gardens, too, having mostly finished killing mine already this year.


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 25, 2014)

coldnight said:


> OMG ! you have a lot give me some




I'm also a full time university student.. But somehow I still find myself bored. Constantly.


----------



## JimJanuary (Aug 25, 2014)

I enjoy playing my guitars - mostly acoustic fingerstyle kind of stuff, but I did recently join a band so I'm getting back into the electrics again. I spend hours on the internet and youtube. It's more procrastination but given that it takes up a lot of my time I'm pretty sure it classes as a hobby.
Oh and tennis is awesome. Up until recently (when I read almost everything by David Foster Wallace) I hadn't played tennis since I was like 13, but now I'm mad for it. Just joined a local indoor league, which I'm loving... and losing a lot at, haha.


----------



## nerdybynature (Aug 26, 2014)

My hobbies are...sketching, writing, playing the piano, playing the guitar, writing music, producing music, playing video games, reading (like a lot), cooking (I rarely cook to eat), Working out (bit of a gym junkie), Tv shows (not sure if that's a hobby, but I take great pleasure in finding old and new tv shows to watch, that are good of course), riding my bike (as in bicycle) around brooklyn and taking pictures, so photography too I guess, playing basketball, trying to talk to women way out of my league, using the bathroom, as in number 2, that's my me time, and I think that's all.


----------



## BobtailCon (Aug 27, 2014)

Bishop said:


> and play an... embarrassingly large amount of _Battlefield 4_.



I just spent 3 hours last night grinding to get a 40x Ballistic Scope and a Rangefinder on my M40A5. Well worth it.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 27, 2014)

BobtailCon said:


> I just spent 3 hours last night grinding to get a 40x Ballistic Scope and a Rangefinder on my M40A5. Well worth it.










Been there done that.. except a 20  power Nikon... What kind of scope did you install.  I still use a hand held range finder


----------



## BobtailCon (Aug 27, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> What kind of scope did you install.  I still use a hand held range finder



Are you speaking of Battlefield 4? I (sadly) do not own any firearms in real life.


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 27, 2014)

We used to have a shotgun for home defense purposes, but my mother used to freak out when their were guns in the house. So we had to get rid of it; I should really get another one.

Got any suggestions for a good home defense weapon, Plastic?


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 27, 2014)

BobtailCon said:


> Are you speaking of Battlefield 4? I (sadly) do not own any firearms in real life.




I own only real guns, I have never played Battlefield 4

I think I need to organize a shooting weekend at the range for writers.  My brother runs the Tactical Arts Group in Manchester NH, he teaches tactical pistol, shot gun and rifle courses. I am sure we could get some range time.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 27, 2014)

Diatsu said:


> We used to have a shotgun for home defense purposes, but my mother used to freak out when their were guns in the house. So we had to get rid of it; I should really get another one.
> 
> Got any suggestions for a good home defense weapon, Plastic?




It is hard to beat a shotgun, they are extremely potent at close range when a threat is immediate , accuracy is not as important. You can change how lethal you  want it to be by using anything from buck shot to bird shot to slugs, shot guns are also very affordable.  You should practice with it so that you are comfortable with it. 


A firearm is just like a seat belt in your car, you put in on every day with the idea that you will not need it, if the time arrives when you do need it there will be  no time to put it on. 

I carry a gun every day, just as I do my cell phone and wallet. 

There are classes you can take, my brother gives classes a couple of times a month down in Manchester NH you can do a "In home Defense class that goes over the legal issues along with tactics,  I will PM his number to you if you are interested in more.  When he does a class he brings with him a large of assortment of pistols rifles and shotguns that you can try to see what you would be comfortable with.  He is also part of a martial arts group that teaches dis-arms and weapons... might be right up your alley I know they teach a knife fighting class using a electric shock type knife, I guess it is kind of brutal but one of the more realistic type classes available...Bob


----------



## BobtailCon (Aug 27, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> I carry a gun every day



Smart man.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 27, 2014)

How many spare Glock mags can you count in this picture....surprised me



Plasticweld said:


> Been there done that.. except a 20  power Nikon... What kind of scope did you install.  I still use a hand held range finder


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 28, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> How many spare Glock mags can you count in this picture....surprised me


I saw seven, though two of them may not be Glock mags.


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 28, 2014)

7 is right the larger mag is for a HK93


----------



## Miles-Kirk (Aug 29, 2014)

I love skiing, paint balling, to be honest... Anything that gives me a good shot of adrenaline. Yes, you heard it here first. I am a junkie.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Sep 2, 2014)

Comic Books, Horror fiction and Horror movies, and related things are my hobbies. And art and writing.


----------



## Gofa (Sep 4, 2014)

I like playing with spanners and things that go fast


----------



## Threak 17 (Sep 7, 2014)

I love trail running.  Nothing like getting out of the city and clearing my head.


----------



## InstituteMan (Sep 7, 2014)

Threak 17 said:


> I love trail running.  Nothing like getting out of the city and clearing my head.



I used to really like trail running too. Aging and running injuries put an end to that hobby. Now I am more of a trail walker, but not as much as I would like.


----------



## E. Zamora (Sep 7, 2014)

I dabble in a few things, but I started writing poetry in earnest a few months ago. That's my main thing right now. My wife took a pottery class a while back, and I got interested in that too. She's teaching me, and we've worked on a few things together. And no, it's not anything like that scene in _Ghost._


----------



## Schrody (Sep 7, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> I dabble in a few things, but I started writing poetry in earnest a few months ago. That's my main thing right now. My wife took a pottery class a while back, and I got interested in that too. She's teaching me, and we've worked on a few things together. And no, it's not anything like that scene in _Ghost._



I read "poetry" and thought what does poetry has with the "Ghost" ](*,)


----------



## NerdyMJ (Sep 14, 2014)

Collecting comic books and graphic novels, gaming (mostly Nintendo, though), reading, following cartoons/anime, and streaming Netflix with the husband. I loathe the day my husband convinced me to watch Dexter with him. The fourth season is terrible and the whole series is damn depressing.


----------



## bookmasta (Sep 14, 2014)

NerdyMJ said:


> Collecting comic books and graphic novels, gaming (mostly Nintendo, though), reading, following cartoons/anime, and streaming Netflix with the husband. I loathe the day my husband convinced me to watch Dexter with him. The fourth season is terrible and the whole series is damn depressing.



I'm proud to say I managed to watch all seven or eight seasons. I am a survivor, not a victim, for that reason.


----------



## Ariel (Sep 14, 2014)

I read, write, play video games, make jewelry, picking up sewing, play with my pets, and crotchet.

Oh, yeah, I also have pets, watch movies, love music, and still need to pick up and start learning guitar (I was learning chords for a while but put it down to do other stuff).


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 14, 2014)

Does watching movies and TV shows count? I used to cross stitch, photography, puzzles, golf, bowling, what I miss the most is horseback riding. Money is tight these days.


----------



## Dawson (Sep 14, 2014)

Fencing, Jeet Kune Do, archery, powerlifting (haven't lifted in like 3 weeks though bro), betta fish keeping, reading (mostly fantasy, sci-fi, and Marvel comics), cosplay, writing (durr), sketching at times, studying philosophy, pharmacology, and psychology. 83 

I also love to listen to music, and can stay up all night doing lipsync karaoke to songs that are very... not danceable. I listen to literally everything. Even hip-hop, country, metal, and yes, Gregorian chanting.


----------



## talmaflower (Sep 15, 2014)

I attempt to play the piano (I used to play guitar quite well but haven't for years; I'm kind of scared to pick it up again now!).  I suppose I'm quite musical as I used to play flute to grade 8 and had voice lessons, but I sold my flute years ago.  I used to love listening to music (mostly rock, metal and electronica) but since marrying a musician I hardly listen at all.  Go figure.  :-S

I also enjoy running; well, more like jogging.  I don't run very far or very fast but it gets me off my arse in the evenings.  

I knit, but hardly get any time to do it (I work full time).  I'm pretty good, but it takes me forever to finish a project.

Writing... I am only just starting out, but there's a touch of daytime moonlighting going on.  ;-)  Reading I don't do as much of as I should.  I was an avid reader as a teenager and now I find it hard to ignore the 'do something productive, you lazy cow!' voice in my head.  :-/  Of course I know it's productive for developing my writing skills but it's still hard to find much time.


----------

